# Suiting at an anime con?



## SinopaTehFox (Jun 8, 2010)

My awesome friend Rosie will be coming to visit me the first week of july, which is the same time Anime Expo in LA is going on. She has been making me a fursuit and will be bringing it down with her and I was thinking of suiting at the anime expo, but I'm not 100% about it.

I saw a suiter there last year, some dragon and he seemed to be welcome.

I just wanted your guys' opinion on this: should I suit at the con, or not? And give me logical reasons why I should or shouldn't.


----------



## Willow (Jun 8, 2010)

People suit at cons all the time, it's no big deal really


----------



## RikuKitty (Jun 8, 2010)

You should definitely do it. Before I was a furry, I hoped more people would dress up in full suits. If you dress up, I'm sure a lot of people will want to take pictures with you.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 8, 2010)

If shitty cosplayers are allowed in then I am sure fursuiters would be, too.

EDIT** not that I put fursuiters in the same level as shitty cosplayers.


----------



## Miryhis (Jun 8, 2010)

I say do it. People might say something, but it's nothing you can't brush off. They usually really like it if you have a suit of an anime char (i.e. kyuubi or teto) from what I've seen. I went to Katsu and someone had a suit of Kyuubi and people loved it, I doubt she got any hate at all.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 8, 2010)

ive been wondering this too. I'll be at metrocon this summer and was thinking of suiting. but i thought id b kinda like a poser ^^'


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 8, 2010)

I say do it. Is the suit guna look like your Avi? I'll keep an eye out for you there if I end up going.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 8, 2010)

Should be no problem at all, you go to have fun.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jun 9, 2010)

I go to the local anime convention every year. This year I went in my fursuit, and the reception was generally warm. I had a few people tell me to leave their dogs and/or girlfriends alone (for some reason people assume that I'm a boy), but no one attacked me or anything. :3


----------



## Grey (Jun 9, 2010)

Went to the MCM Expo n London in suit and had no problem, got more attention then most of the cosplayers as everyone wanted a hug and photos ^^

Should be fine to suit there


----------



## Deo (Jun 9, 2010)

I've been suiting at Anime Cons for years and they love me. I've gained quite the reputation as the sole fursuiter and lots of love and hugs. I think you'll enjoy the experience. REMEMBER YOUR HANDLER! 

I've been running about more recently in http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/129/6/0/Nihil_by_ModernGrendel.jpg at the state's biggest anime fest and its all roses. I highly reccommend it!


----------



## Karimah (Jun 10, 2010)

Definitely do it, there were a ton of fursuiters at Katsucon this year and I'll be going in full suit to Otakon this year. Not only are they welcomed, but loved as well. :3 If you can make it anime/video game themed with a few accessories all the better :3


----------



## GoldenJackal (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been going to Ohayocon for the past 2 years and suiters are always there. Not everyone is going to like it, but there's not much they can do besides talk behind your back. Most are excepting and actually like it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 11, 2010)

Keep in mind that when you suit up at an anime con you will find people like b/tards who may actually pipe up and say something rude. Generally though most of the time people at anime cons are either indifferent to furries suiting up there, or positive.

If you come across asshats during your time there, the best thing to do is not let it get to you and if you can humor them. Play along. Don't let it rile you up and show that it doesn't.


----------



## Furr (Jun 13, 2010)

My only advice is that people at anime cons tend to not be as aware of just how hot it gets in a fursuit and just how little peripheral vision the fursuiter has. I once got a running bear hug from an overweight Gaara at an anime con luckily I saw her coming just in time to brace myself. 

You shouldnâ€™t have to worry too much however, and having a handler will make everything easier.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 13, 2010)

If I get my suit in time, I'm wearing it to AB next year since FurCon is too far away for me. :'(


----------

